# Banned from Schwinn!



## RailRider (Jan 26, 2009)

*Many of you may know by now that Schwinn is banning people like crazy now. I was banned for 7 days but I am sure it will happen again eventually. We have posted on the Muscle Bike Forum about this, has anyone over here been banned or removed before?*


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jan 26, 2009)

*Don't go back...*



RailRider said:


> *Many of you may know by now that Schwinn is banning people like crazy now. I was banned for 7 days but I am sure it will happen again eventually. We have posted on the Muscle Bike Forum about this, has anyone over here been banned or removed before?*





Welcome!!!   

They are just a tight little group of weenie pullers over there f-um!



J A M I E


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jan 27, 2009)

Weenie Pullers...ha ha ha... That's funny....   Wait there's a Schwinn site?
   Doesn't matter, Never liked Shwinners very much anyway.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 27, 2009)

Schwinn... who made Schwinns anyway?



Scott


----------



## willy wonka (Jan 27, 2009)

*id rather have*

sounds like you need  to switch to crusiers lol


----------



## 30thtbird (Feb 1, 2009)

I know you were a great bunch of guys, and this proves It for sure. Kenny.


----------



## deluxe dragster (Feb 2, 2009)

*they let me back in on the fourm*

after my 30 day grounding for 5 items for sale at one time we will see how long it last this time


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Feb 3, 2009)

I've been seeing posts about the excessive banning and regulating elsewhere too :eek: Seems to me that sort of defeats the purpose of the hobby...


----------



## azhearseguy (Feb 3, 2009)

Aeropsycho said:


> Welcome!!!
> 
> They are just a tight little group of weenie pullers over there f-um!
> 
> ...




weenie pullers..Now thats funny!! Guess that makes them Schweiners..lol


----------



## RailRider (Feb 23, 2009)

*To Schwinn or not to Schwinn...*

I still like my Schwinn but the real ones when they made good products. This new company pays people to sit around and make sure we don't get out of line. We might say something they disagree with, and the only opinion allowed is the one they give us! lol

I don't go back much, once in a while I will pop in and post something just for fun.

The new Muscle Bike Forum has been a great place for me. We have sections for Muscle Bikes, Schwinn Stingray, Balloon Tire Bikes, Muscle cars and Great deals in ebay or craigs list. So far we have a great group of guys that love their bikes.


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 23, 2009)

I dont buy schwinns because I dont like gettin schwinndled...haha..get it? schwinndled....hehehehe :eek:  :eek:


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 23, 2009)

I traded the only schwinn i had for 2 k-mart huffys,That should tell you what i think of schwinns.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 23, 2009)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> I traded the only schwinn i had for 2 k-mart huffys,That should tell you what i think of schwinns.



Really? You must have traded a girls bike. Any part on  a Chicago made Schwinn is worth way more than a couple of K-Mart bikes. Pat


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 23, 2009)

I did not say it was a chicago schwinn.Can you say china and taiwan.


----------



## willy wonka (Mar 9, 2009)

is schwinn in chinese schwing lol schwieners are those the guys that ware little hats in perades and ride thire crates in circles


----------

